# 1st Indoor shoot @ Dubai



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi guys.

I did my 1st indoor yesterday and met the guys from Dubai Archers.

I did not take any archery equipment to Dubai and I had to use Clent s hunting bow. Bowtech Gardian set @ 70# with a draw lenght of 30 inches. My draw lenght is 29.5! I missed my .009 Fitz Fiber pins. The .029 looks real big. 

The club is small with only 15 members which include a Iranian pro shooter.

I realy enjoyed the shoot and to my surprise I had to shoot out for 1st place! My score was 287. 

During the shootout my 1st two arrows killed two X's.

The last shot was going down range just to quickly and I shot an 8 @ 12 o'clock.
Just missing the 9 line! Congrats to the pro shooter!!

That's how it goes. Lol . Lots of fun.

I really enjoyed shooting the Gardian. For a hunting setup it kicked a lot a budd. If the new 101 nd or 82nd is anywhere near as good I am getting a new bow!

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Good shooting Gerhard. 287 at a FITA target face with anoter persons bow is not bad. I appraise if you have a bow with 60# you come close to 300:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Yes my maat!

Baie geluk, dit is 'n great score vir 'n eerste maal en boonop met 'n ander man se boog! Hoe gaan dinge nog daar? Het jy nie al 'n lekker paar lywe daar sien rond sluip nie?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Yes my maat!
> 
> Baie geluk, dit is 'n great score vir 'n eerste maal en boonop met 'n ander man se boog! Hoe gaan dinge nog daar? Het jy nie al 'n lekker paar lywe daar sien rond sluip nie?


Thanks man,

Ja jou mond sal oop hang as jy die lywe sien wat hier rond loop. Maar ek kyk maar net. Soos ek verstaan is vd girls wat werk tussen $350 tot $1000 per uur....

Gaan vanmiddag rugby kyk hier by 'n local pub "Barasti" langs die een marina en dis nogal 'n gewilde uithang plek. 

Ek hoor oor die radio die week dat Dubai lughawe die jaar al oor die 25 mil mense deur sy hekke gehaad het!!!!

Weet nog steeds nie wat is so grand aan die shopping centers nie, wie wil nou in die woestyn gaan ski?

Gee maar vir my die Afrika bosveld.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

$1000 'n uur! Dink jy hulle sal ons Suid Afrikaner boytjies kan bekostig? Ha ha ha!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> Thanks man,
> 
> Ja jou mond sal oop hang as jy die lywe sien wat hier rond loop. Maar ek kyk maar net. Soos ek verstaan is vd girls wat werk tussen $350 tot $1000 per uur....


Catch one of the girls in $1000 class, that is more geluk than a buff shoot:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Catch one of the girls in $1000 class, that is more geluk than a buff shoot:wink:


Frank,

I will rather hunt buff than one of these dangerouse felines. Lol.

Gerhard


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Buff for $1000??? I'll take two!! Sign me up


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Zhunter1 said:


> Buff for $1000??? I'll take two!! Sign me up


No No, we meant Girls what make $1000 per hour :wink:


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Scratch that, I will just save for my Elephant hunt!! Those Russian girlz in Dubai are hot tho


----------

